# Ständig Ärger mit UVC-Klärer



## Bebel (25. Aug. 2009)

Hallo

Habe mir im Frühjahr dieses Jahres einen UVC-Klärer 55W von der Holländischen Firma Vivaria gekauft (Messner Benelux).

Erst große Freude, das Wasser wurde schon nach 2-3 Tagen völlig klar (vorher völlig undurchsichtige grüne Brühe), dann nach ca. 14 Tagen war das Gerät das erste Mal defekt. 
Der Händler hat das Gerät sofort gegen ein neues ausgetauscht - super. 

Lief dann auch einige Zeit gut. Dann im Juli war die Lampe wieder defekt. 
Starter durchgeschmort, Lampe durchgebrannt, Feuchtigkeit im Gehäuse - keine Lust gehabt schon wieder 30 Km bis zum Händler zu fahren, also Starter selbst gewechselt, Ersatzlampe eingesetzt, kontrolliert ob die Dichtungen richtig sitzen fest zugedreht.

Zwischengeschaltestes Energiemeßgerät zeigte ständig 65 - 70 Watt an - na ja Hauptsache es tuts!

Jetzt mußten wir wegen anderer Reparaturarbeiten in den letzten Tagen kurzfristig den Strom abstellen, nachdem der Strom wieder angeschaltet war und der UVC-Klärer wieder lief, zeigt das Energiemeßgerät nur noch 45 Watt an.

Während sonst im Dunklen die ganze Kappe des UVC-Klärers erleuchtet ist, glüht es da nur noch sparsam an einer Seite.

Was könnte da los sein? - ist vielleicht das Netzgerät defekt, brennt deswegen der Starter und die Lampe immer wieder durch?

Der Uvc-Klärer ist leider auch ständig dem Regen ausgesetzt und ist nicht aufgehängt (geht leider nicht anders), der Händler meinte das macht dem Gerät nichts.
Nächstes Jahr gibt es ein Sonnen- und Regendach für die Filteranlage, mit Möglichkeit zur aufrechten Befestigung des UVC-Klärers.

Ich wäre froh wenn jemand ein bisschen Ahnung von Elektrik und UVC-Klärern hat und mir bei diesem Problem einen Tipp geben könnte.

LG Bebel


----------



## koifischfan (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ständig Ärger mit UVC-Klärer*

Welche/n Schutzart/-grad hat das Gerät? IP 65 oder so.


----------



## Bebel (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ständig Ärger mit UVC-Klärer*

Leider keine IP Nummer zu finden weder am Karton noch in der holländischen Gebrauchsanleitung

Gruß Bebel


----------



## koifischfan (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ständig Ärger mit UVC-Klärer*

Aufgrund der Angaben des Meßgerätes ist ein Defekt des Netzgeräte sehr wahrscheinlich.
Eine fehlende Angabe des Schutzgrades deutet absolut nicht auf einen Außeneinsatz hin.

Ich als Elektriker kann mir vorstellen, ein Vorschaltgerät einer 55W-Leuchtstofflampe einzusetzen. Egal ob konventionell mit Starter oder elektronisch.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ständig Ärger mit UVC-Klärer*

Hi,

meistens haben die UVC´s IP 44 als Schutzklasse



> Der Uvc-Klärer ist leider auch ständig dem Regen ausgesetzt und ist nicht aufgehängt (geht leider nicht anders), der Händler meinte das macht dem Gerät nichts.



Dadurch isser wohl kaputt gegangen, Sonneneintrahlung trägt auch noch sehr gut zur Materialermüdung bei.

Ich hab meinen Waagerecht unter nem Balkonblumenkasten versteckt und bin bisher super zufrieden.

Schau mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/62

Vor dem Wintereinbruch montiere ich den ab und nehme in mit ins Haus.


----------



## koiundteich (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ständig Ärger mit UVC-Klärer*

Hallo Bebel,
wenn das Teil draußen immer wieder kaputt geht würde ich es solange Umtauschen bis der Händler das Geld zurücküberweist (oder Du verlangst sofort das Geld zurück). Das Teil ist scheinbar für die Tonne, wenn Du das Geld zurückbekommst kauf Dir lieber eine TMC (die funktioniert immer). Warte nicht zu lange, wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist reagiert der Händler überhaupt nicht mehr. Ich habe einen Bekannten der hat auch in Holland eine UVC gekauft und nur Ärger gehabt (auch sehr billiges Gerät). Nach zweimaliger Reklamation hat der Händler gesagt, daß es ein Bedienfehler ist und mein Bekannter hat das Teil in die Tonne geworfen.
mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Münsterland
Dirk


----------



## koifischfan (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ständig Ärger mit UVC-Klärer*



> ... daß es ein Bedienfehler ist ...


Stecker falsch herum gesteckt?


----------



## Bebel (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ständig Ärger mit UVC-Klärer*

Hallo

Danke erst mal für Eure Antworten.

Das mit dem Reklamieren wird wohl nicht mehr gehen nachdem ich den Starter selbst gewechselt habe - ist ja meistens so, wenn man so was nicht durch den Händler oder eine Fachwerkstatt machen lässt.

Das mit dem Blumenkasten ist keine schlechte Idee - ich habe zwar einen Sonnenschutz über der Lampe angebracht der ist jedoch nicht wirklich als Regenschutz tauglich. 
Hatte gedacht es ist besser wenn die Luft gut zirkulieren kann damit das Gerät nicht überhitzt.

Denke darüber nach mir vielleicht wirklich im nächsten Jahr eine TMC zuzulegen, die erscheinen mir vom Preisleistungsverhältnis ganz OK. Sind die denn für den "Freiluftbetrieb" geeignet?

Gibt es eigentlich auch UVC-Klärer die sich einfacher von den Schläuchen trennen lassen - irgendein "Patentverschluß" den man leicht an und ab klemmen kann?

Passt eigentlich jede 55W UVC- Lampe, egal welcher Hersteller,  in das Gerät - ich meine, sind die genormt? Die Preise sind da ja auch sehr unterschiedlich.

Ganz schön viele Fragen 

LG Bebel


----------



## koiundteich (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ständig Ärger mit UVC-Klärer*

Hallo Bebel,
tja da hast Du natürlich teuer bilig gekauft und der Händler lacht sich kaputt. Die TMC sind absolut Outdoor geeignet. Wenn Du bei einem Händler kaufst, der nicht nur verkauft sondern auch technischen Verstand hat, bekommst Du Du auch schicke Verschraubungen an Dein UVC.
@Koifischfan
war nicht meine Behauptung mit dem Bedienungsfehler, es war der des Internethändlers in Holland.

mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Münsterland
Dirk


----------



## Bebel (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ständig Ärger mit UVC-Klärer*

Hallo Dirk

Da fängt das Problem ja schon an - ein Händler mit technischem Verstand der nicht nur verkaufen will. 
Bisher habe ich eher andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Verkaufen will jeder - ist ja auch logisch - natürlich meistens Oaseprodukte, weil andere Marken gibt es hier in der Gegend scheinbar kaum. 

Wenn man Glück hat kennt sich der Verkäufer tatsächlich auch mit Teichen aus oder "hat einen Freund der sich mit Teichen auskennt"!?

Wenn man da als Anfänger losgeht um sich beraten zu lassen, hat man schon verloren - jeder Verkäufer erzählt was anderes. 
Ich bin froh auf dieses Forum gestoßen zu sein - hier gibt es wirklich viele brauchbare Tipps und Anregungen. 

LG Bebel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ständig Ärger mit UVC-Klärer*


----------



## koiundteich (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ständig Ärger mit UVC-Klärer*



Bebel schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk
> 
> Da fängt das Problem ja schon an - ein Händler mit technischem Verstand der nicht nur verkaufen will.
> Bisher habe ich eher andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Verkaufen will jeder - ist ja auch logisch - natürlich meistens Oaseprodukte, weil andere Marken gibt es hier in der Gegend scheinbar kaum.
> ...



Hallo Bebel,
da muß ich Dir recht geben. Leider lassen viele Kunden von schönen Verkaufsräume - Verkaufsprospekte und tollen Sprüchen beeinflussen. Gerade in der Teichtechnik sollte man sich einige Musterbeispiele ansehen und nicht nur auf die Sprüche oder Verkaufsmappen dieser großen Firma verlassen. Wenn sich jemand ein Badezimmer aussucht schaut man sich auch erst Musterbäder bei dem Händler an, aber bei Teichfiltern glaubt man dem Verkäufer schon anhand solcher Verkaufsprospekte. Sicherlich hilft so ein Forum und einige Entscheidungen fallen leichter, jedoch nicht alles im Forum kann man auf seinen Teich beziehen. Aufgrund dessen ist es gut den Rat eines erfahrenen Händlers zu folgen (jedoch dieser sollte die Argumente auch belegen können) auch wenn viele der Meinung sind "die wollen eh nur verkaufen". Am besten fragt man andere Kunden dieses Händlers, wie zufrieden sie waren. 
mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Münsterland
Dirk


----------



## Bebel (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ständig Ärger mit UVC-Klärer*

Hallo Dirk

Tschuldige wenn ich Dir irgendwie "auf die Füsse" getreten habe. 

Ich habe natürlich auch schon Verkäufer erlebt, die beraten haben ohne direkt etwas verkaufen zu wollen - meistens die mit eigenem Teich. 

Es gibt halt auch andere, die einem "blöden " Anfänger alle möglichen Mittelchen verkaufen, bzw. wenn die nicht wirken (was eigentlich vorhersehbar gewesen wäre), teure Teichtechnik verkaufen wollen z.B. Oase.

Bin schon ganz froh den Filter selbst gebaut zu haben, wenn ich sehe was ein fertiger Filter für meine Teichgöße gekostet hätte. Dazu hat mir jedenfalls kein Verkäufer geraten. Eine Beratung dazu habe ich erst bekommen als ich wusste was ich wollte und dafür ist eben das Forum gut geeignet.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Kaje (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Ständig Ärger mit UVC-Klärer*

Sicherlich ist es immer Ärgerlich, wenn die Funktion eines Gerätes immer wieder versagt!
Anscheinend scheint Deine UV Lampe nicht Standfest zu sein, sonst hättest Du nicht schon die 2., die auch schon wieder einen defekt hat!

Auch wenn Du 30km zu Deinem Händler zu fahren hast, würde ich dorthin fahren, ihm die 2. defekte UVC geben und mein Geld zurückverlangen und eine ordentliche kaufen.


----------

